

What really made the IT world successful - geekhorn
http://www.heypub.com/technomanagement/technology/what-really-made-the-it-world-successful.html

======
j_col
> In this post of mine I am mentioning about the legendary body IBM, because
> of creating an instance about the fact that how technology can be
> implemented with business skills and thus the kings of world market can be
> created.

Man, has this guy ever had to work with IBM?

